# Rockwell 150B



## leoschu (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone familiar with this router? 
I've seen one for sale and I was wondering if it was worth pursuing.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

leoschu said:


> Anyone familiar with this router?
> I've seen one for sale and I was wondering if it was worth pursuing.


Hi leo, I'm not familiar with that one. I tried a search and all I could find is a 15 amp model. Is that the one?
The one I found is selling for $200 and is a big one, shipping weight is 21 lbs so I imagine it would dress out at 14 or 15. A little more info would help


----------



## leoschu (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed reply. It does look like an older model. D handle and all metal construction.
-Leo


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Leo: Are You buying as a working router, or as a router just to display? I am asking this question because I believe that it is no longer being made. I don't know the cost, or condition but i would only buy it if you can throw it away in a few months. If it quits working, You can use it for a paperweight. You can get some fine new routers for around 100.00 dollars. For a plunge router with a standard base as well for a little more. Then You have a decent router that should last for a while. Hope this helps, I can only shoot from the hip without more information, so You judge from there. Thanks for asking, and I hope this helps.


----------



## rick7938 (Jul 19, 2009)

Leo,

I have the 150B. It is a great router, but its potential is limited by the 1/4" collet. I just used mine about a hour ago. Still running great after about 40 years. I would not buy it as an only router. I would favor one with 1/4 and 1/2 collets.

It is essentially the older format of the P-C 690 line of routers. Many parts from the 690 series will fit the 150B. It is a classic, and will work practically forever if well maintained. All this said, I would look at a P-C /Makita/Bosch/Dewalt if you want a new router rather than a classic.


----------



## leoschu (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. Waited too long and it's sold. I do have a bunch of routers. Just always looking for a bargain.


----------

